# Charger not selling



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

Stopped in a dodge dealership to peak at the charger, no thanks. I was there for two seconds and three sales men came out to check the goat out. They told me the charger pretty much sucks. I don't think they had the 6.1 there. They told me to take one out and to let them try mine, I said no tanks a sedan doesnt look very fun. They said when I change my mind to come back. And yes they have not sold one yet.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

yamaal14 said:


> Stopped in a dodge dealership to peak at the charger, no thanks. I was there for two seconds and three sales men came out to check the goat out. They told me the charger pretty much sucks. I don't think they had the 6.1 there. They told me to take one out and to let them try mine, I said no tanks a sedan doesnt look very fun. They said when I change my mind to come back. And yes they have not sold one yet.


Not suprising considering the cheap look the interior of that thing has. From what I have heard the 6.1 SRT-8 package isnt available yet.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

the fact it looks like a schoolbus probably doesnt help either..


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

Given the success of the Magnum I really thought the Charger would be a slam dunk...

Then I saw it.

I don't think the problem is that it's four doors. The Magnum is a station wagon and it's selling like crazy.

The Charger is just too damn ugly.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't think its that ugly; Its just slow (and heavy), even the Hemi. 
The SRT is the only one I would consider buying, even then not seriously because its not as well made as a GTO. 

I guess I am a minority here that likes the idea of 4 doors and wish there were sucide doors on the rear of the GTO to make the back seat more accessible.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

diverdan said:


> I don't think its that ugly; Its just slow (and heavy), even the Hemi.
> The SRT is the only one I would consider buying, even then not seriously because its not as well made as a GTO.
> 
> I guess I am a minority here that likes the idea of 4 doors and wish there were sucide doors on the rear of the GTO to make the back seat more accessible.


 :agree 

As long as they keep the coupe shape, and don't go to some funky roofline like the RX-8.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

Just for kicks (well I thought it would be for kicks), the Sat. morning after I began negotiations for my goat and before I went to the Pontiac dealer to (as the Sales Manager said..beat him up).. i stopped by and looked at and drove a charger... slap stick automatic i didn't like (more fun to manual shift my 02 v6 camaro), i really think they are ugly...... the interior was cheap looking to me.. reminded me of old car interior (no retro.. the old look back in the 60's or 70's).. wasn't impressed at all but at least not to offend salesman got on the interstate.. when i said not really what i wanted and was going to try to close deal on the goat... he understood,, they (the dealership) wasn't impressed with the charger.... but he was impressed by goat... even reading some reviews that dog it more than they do our goats... i really had hoped it would have been more than i experience... i kind of like the magnum for some reason... it's a cool looking wagon... but.. i'm glad i've got the goat... and 2 days after making the first payment.. i'm still glad... lol


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Well shortyly after it came out I stopped by the local Dodge dealership to check our the new Charger. I'm a big fan of the old sport-coupe chargers that used to be around, almost as much as the old and new GTO. This new thing though... well it sucks to say something nice about it. 

First off, you can tell Dodge didn't make a new vehichle here. All the did was take the new 05 300, and crap it down some to make it cheaper and a bit idfferent looking. It clearly doesn't look anything like a muscle car should I think. The new 300 (and me being an owner of the old style 300M) looked bad to me at first, but then grew on me. This new Charger however doesn't have anything to back up the bad looks at first. The inside has cheap plastics panels and jsut plastic in other places that really make me not like it. Clearly the sucker in its current state isn't very fast, but I'm not sure even the 6.1L will be a rocket itself either. It definately doesn't appear to be the most slick aerodynamic looking car ever. And it is heavier then the GTO (though not by much... just sooo much plastic), so I really don't think we're going to have much to worry about in competition.

Dodge... you seriously let a lot of people down with your reincarnation of the Charger I think.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

If Dodge times are to be believed, the SRT has similar acceleration times to the '05 GTO (they report even faster, I think). When some SRT 6.1s get on the road, we'll find out how true that is. As far as weight, the Charger weighs somewhere around 4100-4300 lbs vs 3700 for the goat. Thats alot of mass to move around.


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

The new GTO was ridiculed by the press and enthusiast alike for not being true to GTO heritage. This Dodge is just as bad. Dodge wants us to believe it has styling elements from the original Chargers, but the rear quarter “hips” and sloping backlight are only the faintest elements, and they are about all there are. There are those 4 doors too.

On it’s own, not counting the heritage, the Charger is a decent large RWD sedan. Big and roomy, comfortable, powerful. For a $29K base price, it isn’t bad. Interior is a little drab color-wise, and a little on the less expensive side. However, that isn’t hurting the Magnum, so it really isn’t an issue here. The car is not meant to be a luxury car, and what you lose in fancy dashboard plastic is made up for in the excellent chassis and hemi power. That is a good tradeoff IMO. Anyone who is concerned about getting a better interior can always get the 300C.

I think sales will pick up with time. Like the GTO, there is going to be an initial backlash from the press picking on the lack of retro styling, the 4 doors, and all and that will hurt initial sales. However, once they start hitting the streets word will get around that they are actually good at what they are supposed to be. A quick, roomy, big 4 door car. Sales will pick up. 

They should have just kept either the Intrepid name, or gave it a new name and came out with a 2 door version with more retro-ish styling to label as “Charger.”


----------



## ironsides2005 (Jul 9, 2005)

If I had in front of me an 05' Mustang, a SRT8 Charger and an 05' Pontiac GTO I would still pick the GTO again.


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

Poor sales on the new Charger??? I drive a Semi for a living and am in all parts of the Country. Let me tell you, I see those Dodges EVERYWHERE!!! I swear I see more new Chargers than I do '05 GT Mustangs and GTs are about as rare as Starbucks franchises... If a Salesman cant move a Charger off the lot... He must have bad B.O. or somthing...


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

eldodroptop said:


> Poor sales on the new Charger??? I drive a Semi for a living and am in all parts of the Country. Let me tell you, I see those Dodges EVERYWHERE!!! I swear I see more new Chargers than I do '05 GT Mustangs and GTs are about as rare as Starbucks franchises... If a Salesman cant move a Charger off the lot... He must have bad B.O. or somthing...


Makes me wonder how many Dodge has already dumped into rental fleets. The sent a bunch of 300's to rental fleets right away.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

As I stated in an earlier post...The new Charger is a disgrace to the heritage of the "Dodge Charger." It's an abortion. I keep hearing the GTO is not retro..... *The GTO is RETRO*.... It may not have the looks of retro... but *it has the guts. * That's retro enough for me. Look at the Mustang, it has the looks of retro but not the guts.... The Charger has neither. The Charger is going to be a bust. Had the designers went with the concept vehicle, they would not be able to keep them in the lots. I looked at 4 of them, they got uglier the more I looked at them. They really do look like pissed off frogs. Look for huge discounts on them.


----------



## jerrybramlett (Feb 8, 2005)

*It's in the eye of the beholder.*

I don't think the new Charger looks bad at all from the outside. I've got to admire Chrysler for taking some styling risks with their new cars. Consider this: no one will mistake a new Charger for a damned Grand Am.

I'm *not* a fan of gray plastic interiors though. Why in the world does Chrysler just offer several shades of gray inside? 

The new Hemi is as stout as the over-rated 440 was during the sixties. The new Charger should run as hard as the old one; maybe even a little harder.

I think the Mustang is outselling the GTO about 20 to 1 for the '05 model year. Some of the difference is due to price, but most of it is due to the good looks of the Mustang. The Ford is behind in power and suspension. However, Ford evidently hit a home run with their sheet metal styling.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, the new Mustang's looks are being received very well by the masses, but that's mostly because the masses are IDIOTS.

Anyway, Dodge still seriously screwed up the new Charger. Take a side by side camparison picture for each of the 3 cars... both the old model and the new. Does the Mustang look like it's predecessor? Too much so  
Does the GTO look like it's predecessor? Suprisingly yes.
Does the Charger... no, no, and ummm well mayb.... nah.

And sadly the new SET-8, even with it's reported 425hp and near that torque, still won't have enough power to keep up with the goat in real life. I don't really think 25hp more is enough to compensate for a good 600lbs more in weight. Remember, Dodge reporting run times close to the GTO's is them reporting those numbers based on the lowest they could possibly get. We don't know exactly what may have been "slightly modified" for the run tests to make the car faster... cause come on we know almost every company does it once in awhile.

I'm mainly just saying all this because like I stated before, I'm ticked off that Dodge screwed up a car that I loved so much. Not as much as the old goat mind you, but I was still a big fan of it.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

"I think the Mustang is outselling the GTO about 20 to 1 for the '05 model year." 


One other reason you see so many Mustangs .....they're packin' a V-6...
I know the GT is a hot seller, but most of the 20 to 1 you speak of are not V-8 muscle cars. I had a 66 Mustang GT. ( 289 Hi-Po ) so I'm not really anti-"ferd". The more I see the new Mustangs the more I dislike the new HOOD. It looks out of balance compared to the old Mustangs. It reminds me of the Barbra Steisand of Mustangs. Kind of sexy at first glance but twenty years older and it LOOKS LIKE IT NEEDS A NOSE JOB...

You can make all the cracks you wish about the "Pontiac" face of the GTO...BUT the GTO's are well proportioned vehicles..I still do not get tired of looking at my Goat. It's a good looking car, even if it has a few ugly cousins, the GTO will still look good ten years down the road !!!


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Just to add to the mix : SRT-8 has sticker of $45K+ and those dealer greed-ups and gas guzzler and tax/title.... Thats Corvette range and Don't think many Parents will buy kids a 55k Charger so that leaves X's and BB's for demographics.
Maybe the Challenger with get a SRT-10 treatment.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jerrybramlett said:


> I don't think the new Charger looks bad at all from the outside. I've got to admire Chrysler for taking some styling risks with their new cars. Consider this: no one will mistake a new Charger for a damned Grand Am.
> 
> I'm *not* a fan of gray plastic interiors though. Why in the world does Chrysler just offer several shades of gray inside?
> 
> ...


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Just to add to the mix : SRT-8 has sticker of $45K+ and those dealer greed-ups and gas guzzler and tax/title.... Thats Corvette range and Don't think many Parents will buy kids a 55k Charger so that leaves X's and BB's for demographics.
> Maybe the Challenger with get a SRT-10 treatment.


Add on to that the fact the SRT-8 will get IF YOU'RE VERY EASY ON IT (meaning you don't go heavy on the acceleration much at all) about 14mpg... high ass gas bill anyone?

Expect the average "agressive driving" mpg to be say what? 6mpg?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

jerrybramlett said:


> I don't think the new Charger looks bad at all from the outside. I've got to admire Chrysler for taking some styling risks with their new cars. Consider this: no one will mistake a new Charger for a damned Grand Am.
> 
> I'm *not* a fan of gray plastic interiors though. Why in the world does Chrysler just offer several shades of gray inside?
> 
> ...


Not quite sure what you mean by the price on the GT versus the GTO. Most people are paying 30-31 for the GTO. The cheapest Mustang GT I have seen was 26.5 and the dealer had a 1k mark up on it and was not moving. Most are 28-30 pus a 1-3k mark-up for dealer added profit. I talked to a lady at the dragstrip who payed 34k in march for her completely loaded 05 GT. So much for the you get what you pay for thing.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by the price on the GT versus the GTO. Most people are paying 30-31 for the GTO. The cheapest Mustang GT I have seen was 26.5 and the dealer had a 1k mark up on it and was not moving. Most are 28-30 pus a 1-3k mark-up for dealer added profit. I talked to a lady at the dragstrip who payed 34k in march for her completely loaded 05 GT. So much for the you get what you pay for thing.


And that USED 05 GT Stang Rag top with 2600 miles on it that's been sitting on my local Caddy's lot for the past couple a months, they wanted 37K...........It's going over so well they decided to drop the price 2K. It's now only 35K. USED. The prices of them new were pretty good when the original advertising began, until they got them in the lots.... got the public hooked then jacked the price up. That's what Ford thinks of their customers. Show it low, get em interested, then gouge em. I'd prefer to do business with a company that will do what they can to LOWER the price, NOT raise it. And I don't mean raise it 5K then reduce it 3K to sell ya one. I love not seeing any other GTO's on the road. I get so many looks, and people coming up and wanting to talk about it. And when I do get to see another GTO it will give me and the other driver something to share info about. With the Stang.... I can see them talking about >>How bad did you get taken? But since this thread is about the Charger..... Talking about it looking like a train wreck is like beating a dead horse.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> But since this thread is about the Charger..... Talking about it looking like a train wreck is like beating a dead horse.


 :rofl: :rofl: :willy: :lol: :willy: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

As long as car companies crank out V8 RWD cars, I think we're all better offf for it. Variety is a good thing, and I think Chrysler has done a great job at being in front of the market. I think they pissed away a lot of the Charger name equity on this car though. Had it been a two door without the hips it would have sold much better.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> And that USED 05 GT Stang Rag top with 2600 miles on it that's been sitting on my local Caddy's lot for the past couple a months, they wanted 37K...........It's going over so well they decided to drop the price 2K. It's now only 35K. USED. The prices of them new were pretty good when the original advertising began, until they got them in the lots.... got the public hooked then jacked the price up. That's what Ford thinks of their customers. Show it low, get em interested, then gouge em. I'd prefer to do business with a company that will do what they can to LOWER the price, NOT raise it. And I don't mean raise it 5K then reduce it 3K to sell ya one. I love not seeing any other GTO's on the road. I get so many looks, and people coming up and wanting to talk about it. And when I do get to see another GTO it will give me and the other driver something to share info about. With the Stang.... I can see them talking about >>How bad did you get taken? But since this thread is about the Charger..... Talking about it looking like a train wreck is like beating a dead horse.


 :agree


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Zoomin said:


> As long as car companies crank out V8 RWD cars, I think we're all better offf for it. Variety is a good thing, and I think Chrysler has done a great job at being in front of the market. I think they pissed away a lot of the Charger name equity on this car though. Had it been a two door without the hips it would have sold much better.


I think they should bring back the 80's charger 2+2 and stuff the 6.1L Hemi into it. Now that car would move!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

No 6-spd.......no thanks! :seeya:


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Yes, the new Mustang's looks are being received very well by the masses, but that's mostly because the masses are IDIOTS.
> 
> Anyway, Dodge still seriously screwed up the new Charger. Take a side by side camparison picture for each of the 3 cars... both the old model and the new. Does the Mustang look like it's predecessor? Too much so
> Does the GTO look like it's predecessor? Suprisingly yes.
> ...


If you want to understand how the SRT-8 could edge the Goat out in a straight line, first compare the power-to-weight ratios and then figure in the significantly better gearing for the Charger. The roadcourse comparison would probably be a solid win for the SRT though, but at about 7K less the GTO is still a great muscle car deal . . .

On a different point, if you figure the Charger line overall (or even excluding the 3.5L V6), I'll bet it would outsell the GTO even if the General imported all that the market could bear this year. Beauty really is in the eye of the beholder, and to my eyes the Charger in real life ain't bad, not beautiful mind you, but ain't bad. The regular R/T Charger with a 340 - 350HP Hemi is a well priced, reasonably well built, practical and quick vehicle - a 1/4 in low 14's with decently comfortable seating for 5, good rwd handling and year-round useability is not a common occurence for under 50K, much less for under 35K. It'll sell.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> On a different point, if you figure the Charger line overall (or even excluding the 3.5L V6), I'll bet it would outsell the GTO even if the General imported all that the market could bear this year.


That's an apples to oranges comparison. The GTO is a limited production high performance car. There isn't a weak-engined version available at a low price, as with the Charger and Mustang. If you want to compare sales, then do it with the best engines available and leave it at that. I know you were aware of that -- but leave the comparisons to the SRT and GT models.

Regarding how well this car is going to do, I've seen a few Chargers sitting around. The exterior styling is hard to take, the interior materials are awful. Unless DCX starts throwing in seeing-eye dogs for free -- I don't think the Charger is going to meet sales expectations. Then again, people eat at Applebee's, watch NASCAR, and go to movies like War of the Worlds -- so anything's possible.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> That's an apples to oranges comparison. The GTO is a limited production high performance car. There isn't a weak-engined version available at a low price, as with the Charger and Mustang. If you want to compare sales, then do it with the best engines available and leave it at that. I know you were aware of that -- but leave the comparisons to the SRT and GT models.
> 
> Regarding how well this car is going to do, I've seen a few Chargers sitting around. The exterior styling is hard to take, the interior materials are awful. Unless DCX starts throwing in seeing-eye dogs for free -- I don't think the Charger is going to meet sales expectations. Then again, people eat at Applebee's, watch NASCAR, and go to movies like War of the Worlds -- so anything's possible.


DoH! I eat at Applebee's AND I went to see War of the Worlds twice you sucker!! You should try their Asian Chicken salad, its good.


----------



## MostlyStock (Aug 31, 2005)

Before I decided that the GTO would be my next car I drove a charger R/T with some other package on it, it was supposed to have 10 or 15 more HP than the standard R/T, it had racing stripes and different exhaust, and 20" wheels etc...

It was a demo with 3k miles on it so I didn't feel bad about pushing it a little, boy was I disappointed. It didn't feel like it had very much power, the exhaust drone in the cabin was unbearable, I like a little cabin roar but this thing had a resonance that was teeth grinding, no way I could take that in day to day commutes. My wife has a lincoln ls v8 and it feels much more powerful, and handles way better. 

To sum up my Charger driving experience it felt just like driving a dodge truck, too big, too heavy, too much body roll, too much nose dive when braking, too much wind resistance, etc, the seating position was truck like, as was the ride height, This thing just felt HUGE. I swear that you could park a GTO in the trunk of the charger, there was an echo... Oh, and one last pet peeve, when you open the hood of a msrp $36000 car and have to start looking for the prop rod.... its not like hood springs are going to add a lot of weight to that beast... 

I fear that Dodge is going to be in real trouble if the current trend continues in gas prices, everything they have except for maybe the neon and crossfire is a truck, a dealer here has TONs of the SRT-10/Daytona/whatever trucks, these things say 9mpg on the sticker got to be 3 or 4mpg with your foot in them, salesmen I talked to said that they couldn't give them away and this was a couple of weeks ago when the gas price was 2.30 a gallon...

The Charger is just one more Dodge truck in my opinion and not worth looking at unless you are into muscle trucks...


----------



## AustinBlueGTO (Aug 30, 2005)

*Charger*

Just want to echo what others have said. Wife and I looked at the SRT Daytona (the limited run orange one) as well as the goat. 

First of all, there were SRTs everywhere at dealers, but we were not impressed (no where near the interior quality of the GTO). And there were only 3 Daytonas in all of Texas. Each one they had a high markup over sticker on.

I KNOW we made the smart move and got the goat, at invoice I might add.
:cool


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

First of all I love my GTO (best car I ever bought) but Chrysler is making some great cars more than I can say about G.M. with all their front wheel drive cars.The GTO and the VETTE are the only cars I would buy from G.M.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

I dont know im mixed about the new charger, they did what chevy did to the malibu and the impala made it a women friendly family car with a muscle car name. Chevy is promisin a whole new 06 Impala so we will see. I have my GTO just about a year. I am already thinkin what I want to get next do I want another GTO, do I want to go with more luxery or maybe an suv etc etc etc. I was also thinkin charger but from what I have seen I am not yet sold.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Just went to chevy.com and saw the new 06 Impala SS they should be ashamed of themselves to call that an SS.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i saw the new charger on car and driver today and man is it a ugly one. ever car and driver did not like it. they said to much plastic on the inside.


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

The auto press loves the new charger but they dont think it should have been called a charger.Which would you want a fwd impala,grand prix with 303hp or a 345hp charger or 300c for about the same price


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

silver/red/04 said:


> The auto press loves the new charger but they dont think it should have been called a charger.Which would you want a fwd impala,grand prix with 303hp or a 345hp charger or 300c for about the same price


Im goin with the Charger, my point was that throwin OLD tags on new cars has become common place. The only thing is Chevy really should not make family cars out of what was kick ass muscle cars. Atleast the charger has some ballz. Critics were very happy to slap around the GTO when it first came out and still somewhat do. Now that you look at what the competition has come up with i feel that the Goat is at the front on the croud.


----------

